# GTC Titanium 102mm exhaust advice



## NlSSAN GTR (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi All!

Taking delivery of a MY14 next week 

Just ordered a GTC Titanium 102mm exhaust with non resonated Y pipe, i'm just a bit worried its not going to be loud enough for me!

I'm keeping my downpipes stock and not overly worried about performance gains, it's more about tone and noise level for me. Struggling to find a good video online that actually states whether or not downpipes have been changed as it seems to alter the sound drastically...

I keep being told conflicting information regarding the size of the system and differences in sound between a stainless steel and titanium system. 

- Is a smaller diameter system louder, or a larger diameter system louder?
- Are there any sound differences between a Stainless Steel system & Titanium?

Many thanks!
Jonny


----------



## NlSSAN GTR (Jul 25, 2013)

70 views and no help


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Hey Jonny,

Congrats on the car :thumbsup:

Good choice on exhaust lol, i just got the 102mm Titan fitted + downpipes and stage 4.25 from litchfield.. The car is just a completely different animal now and sounds epic !!

It is pretty loud as my system is all non res incl. downpipes.. However because its 102mm, it flows better and sounds quieter when crusing around + less drone than a smaller diameter.. Not sure what the effect will be if it is a resonated system but its generally less droney and loud at low rpm but will start screaming when u put your foot down.. I have also been told, to really complement the sound, its suggested to add decatt downpipes..

To answer your second question, there is a huge difference in tone between a titanium exhaust and stainless steel system.. Ti has a unique higher pitch sound..

Anyway, i also believe since it will be 102mm, you will need a full remap and might need to limit your injectors (or buy new ones) to cope with the extra flow needed...

So if you wanna put the exhaust on you might aswel go stage 1 with just the exhaust or stage 4.25 + downpipes  


Hashlak,


----------



## boyknacker (Apr 7, 2014)

Get Jamievotune's opinion about the GTC Titanium


----------



## 2011GTR (Jul 29, 2014)

Just read this post. I'm considering the same exhaust as the drone with my current setup is near unbearable at the 2500-3k rpm range. I have catless downpipes, 3" resonated catless Y pipe and 3" catback, stainless steel. I'm curious to know if the 4" (or 102mm) has a drone, i'm told it has little to none but since I presume you now have experience with yours, are you happy with it? 

I'm also interested in the Ti vs SS difference as i'm leaning towards getting a Ti and would like to know if it is worth the extra money. So far I gather its a subjective argument and dependent on what sound you prefer, but I'd be curious to know if you've made any comparisons.


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Im waiting for a Titan myself still, best system for its price IMO.

Race version non res ticks all the boxes.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

2011GTR said:


> Just read this post. I'm considering the same exhaust as the drone with my current setup is near unbearable at the 2500-3k rpm range. I have catless downpipes, 3" resonated catless Y pipe and 3" catback, stainless steel. I'm curious to know if the 4" (or 102mm) has a drone, i'm told it has little to none but since I presume you now have experience with yours, are you happy with it?
> 
> I'm also interested in the Ti vs SS difference as i'm leaning towards getting a Ti and would like to know if it is worth the extra money. So far I gather its a subjective argument and dependent on what sound you prefer, but I'd be curious to know if you've made any comparisons.


Which exhaust do you have at the moment?


----------



## 2011GTR (Jul 29, 2014)

Outlaw


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

NlSSAN GTR said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Taking delivery of a MY14 next week
> 
> ...



with oem downpipes will be really quiet


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

hsb said:


> Im waiting for a Titan myself still, best system for its price IMO.
> 
> Race version non res ticks all the boxes.


thanks. they have been like hot cakes. 20 sets in the last month


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> thanks. they have been like hot cakes. 20 sets in the last month


How much for a 102mm Titanium race with no resonators?

The one in this thread - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/403874-linney-102mm-titan-race-exhaust-loud.html

PM me if you like.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

DocT said:


> How much for a 102mm Titanium race with no resonators?
> 
> The one in this thread - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/403874-linney-102mm-titan-race-exhaust-loud.html
> 
> PM me if you like.



We're out of stock, but sent one to SVM yesterday they should have stock, best drop them a message


----------

